# I need advice about what to major and minor in for physician assistant school



## fairies

Sorry in advance for the length of this. I'm in the United States btw

Hello! I am a senior in high school interested in eventually going to school to become a physician's assistant. I did my research and understand the competition, the prereqs I need, ect. I am already an EMT so I have patient care experience and am hoping to train to be a patient care tech to get hospital work under my belt. I never took high school seriously, but now that my career goal requires extensive studying and dedication, I began studying everything I did horrible at in high school (chemistry, math) and am taking classes in community college part-time next semester to get the hang of college, then I will transfer to a school that has 3+3 program for PA.

I'm not sure what I should major and minor in. I want to get a high GPA along with my experience as an EMT. Aside from my interest in the medical field, I'm very passionate about reading and writing and am considering taking English as a major or minor because I know I would succeed in it. Truthfully, I am very scared of taking biology as a major although I will if I have to. The thought of a lot of math and chemistry is intimidating, and I am afraid that taking biology as an entire major would mess up my GPA if I struggle too much.

I'm going part time to start off with college because quality is better than quickness and I wanna do my best since I know how much I suck at math and chem.

So, I'm thinking of doing either one of these choices:

-Major in biology, minor in English (even if I just major in bio, I'd like to still study English solely based on the enjoyment)
-Major in English, minor in biology
or
-Major in psychology, minor in biology (I read somewhere that psychology is an acceptable major and since I enjoy that subject and it's easier, I'd most likely get a high GPA like I would majoring in English, but they probably look at psychology better than English cause nobody really majors in English for medical careers)

Does it really matter what I major and minor in as long as I have science somewhere in there? Which option would be the best for PA school for a student like me? Should I just pick any major as long as I have a bio minor?


----------



## Hollow Man

I like a lot of what I see in your post. It seems like you really want to become a solid health practitioner with experience with patients first-hand. 

A few things to consider though:

I've heard of colleges actually having 4-year start up programs catered for PAs in the undergraduate realm. Maybe this is something to consider if you are really heart set on being a PA. It will probably be heavily science based and all, but it will be the most convincing thing to employers probably because employers have to be convinced that their job is the one you want to do. It's not always easy to do that. I don't think it would be with an English degree to be totally blunt. Unless, you're really good at convincing people and have connections, it's going to be really tough without really really relevant experiences. People who hire want to know for sure that you are qualified and relevant for the job without jumping through hoops with a lot of explanations. 

I'd say the best thing to do is to go with a Bio major that preps for health stuff (then maybe a more health oriented grad school) or a PA undergrad or lesser so a Psych program (with a lot of science and hands on experience, some programs don't do it) if you want to be a PA in the end. 

I'd also advise you to take things very slow if you're not into the sciences like you say. You already stated this, and I think it's a good idea. I did this too in my undergrad and took the minimal full-time credits with the upper level 300 level classes which take a lot of independent efforts. 

Also, maybe if you're not into science, just take a couple of those at time slowly. You may find that science isn't so intimidating when you've experienced one in depth and wholly. I actually learned to really like Chemistry this way myself. 

Also, maybe if you like English a lot. It could be a better direction for you to take than the health field maybe. An English degree sometimes gets a bad rep, but I think it's really a solid undergrad degree if you want to continue in academia afterwards (alone it isn't quite the best for jobs). It's a good foundation for a further education in the grad realm in the areas of law and thinking careers. It teaches people to communicate and to see things from many directions. It could probably be used in other ways too like in non-profit management, education, activism, and maybe other things. These careers may not be as lucrative financially or maybe they will? Except for law probably. 

I wish you the best, and it sounds like you have a good start on things.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I would say that if you are intimidated by biology, math, and chemistry, PA school is going to be challenging. You can do it, but be prepared to be VERY dedicated to studying and not having a life.

I have a BS in Health Sciences and thought about PA or nursing school, but after struggling through the chem part of Microbiology and A&P (I passed with Bs, but barely), I finally had to be honest with myself - I knew that O Chem would kick my butt. I know I can study hard and pass exams (I'm a good test-taker), but I didn't feel I'd ever fully UNDERSTAND the material, and I think to be a medical practitioner one should really have in-depth understanding of gas exchange, etc...

I work as a writer now (which I know is hard to believe based on my rambling posts here, lol). I started college as an English major but changed to business because my parents told me that writers starve. Of course, I am much older (43), so the internet didn't exist when I was your age, and there were a lot less opportunities for writers than there are now.

If you truly enjoy writing, you may want to consider a degree in English, Professional Writing, Technical Writing, or Journalism. Technical Writing is a growing and in-demand field, and the pay is decent:

Technical Writers : Occupational Outlook Handbook : U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics

You also could become a health or medical writer.

My daughter is a sophomore in college. Like you, she wanted to go to PA school (and seriously considered med school), but the math and chem were causing her stress. She changed to Business with a Project Management angle and already worked a part-time job as an assistant project manager at an architecture firm. 

I'm going to stop rambling now. lol


----------



## intjonn

My daughter is currently in Medical School and this may help you:
Here is an excerpt from my daughter's blog she wrote jus a couple weex ago. She's currently preparing for some exams as well as an international medical treatment mission and I wasn't able to discuss much with her about giving her blog out but she ok'd this. She's a hardcore INFJ and I'm a hardcore INTJ and we're both EXTREMELY private even for Ni's. My 'bold' emphasis where touches philosophy topix briefly. hope it'll do you some good:


"How to Get into Medical School
I have been wanting to write a series for those applying to medical school or beginning medical school for quite some time now. 




Disclaimer: This is my opinion and based on my anecdotal experience and observations.








*Pick an undergrad major you are passionate about*
*I can't tell you what is more depressing than a pre-med major. The majority of medical students have degrees in biology or some other related discipline. Apparently all the medical advisors think that only biology is relevant for becoming a doctor and studying the human condition. Study something you can use in addition to all the science you need to know for medical school. I studied philosophy in addition to biology, it cemented my interest in ethics, developed my writing skills, analytical abilities and left me with an open mind - most important when you will be dealing with people who have had very different life experiences than you. *
*The humanities & arts can be very pertinent to studying medicine, so if you are interested in this go for it. It will also make you stand out from other applicants who have been brainwashed by their advisor.*




Do well in undergrad courses
Biology 1 year
Inorganic Chemistry 1 year
Organic Chemistry 1 year
Biochemistry 1 semester
Physics 1 year
Some english / humanities courses
Although not required, I highly suggest a genetics or molecular biology course
You will want to get mostly A's and some B's in these courses in addition to A's in your 'real' major if you are a non-science major. If you get C's, you will most likely need to repeat the course and do some self evaluation and change your routine & lifestyle.
Build relationships with your professors, you will need them to write letters of recommendation for you. If they have never seen your face, you will be getting a generic letter. 




Find a mentor & when to listen to your pre-med advisor
My advisor told me to think about going into public health. Don't listen to these people if they discourage you. They have never been through the dehumanizing medical school admissions process and certainly are not physicians. Advisors make decisions based on statistics, scores and GPA's - all information that can be found on the interwebs. Listen to them when they pick out your weaknesses and use the criticism to better yourself. You will need them to write you a committee letter when application time comes, so build a working relationship with these people.
I highly suggest finding a physician / medical student / resident that has gone through the rigor of medical training and pick their brain and follow their guidance when going through undergrad. Ask them about their experiences, things they wish they had known, inspirations and challenges of practicing medicine and gaining acceptance. This will also give you a clue as to what you are getting yourself into.




Have service learning experiences 
Volunteer, do study abroad, actively participate in student organizations etc... have experiences that will take you outside your comfort zone and foster personal growth, maturity and leadership. 
For me, I volunteered extensively in my community, had international experiences and leadership in student organizations.
Also, having challenging personal ambitions are valuable: running marathons/triathlons, sports, learning languages, theatre, writing book/publication, working internationally, military service etc...




Get real world experience
Shadow physicians extensively, work in a health center, hospital or nursing home. No excuses! There are many opportunities for this. You need know what you are getting yourself into and you will be able to teach your classmates who did research in undergrad how to talk to patients, get vital signs and draw blood in your first year. Working with patients directly as a medical assistant, paramedic or nursing assistant is an invaluable experience.




Do well on the MCAT
A score of 30/45 is the usual target for applicants, although I know many applicants who have gained acceptance with a lower score and seen rejections to those who score above 30. 
I know the MCAT is changing in the coming years with more emphasis on the humanities, behavioral sciences and social issues. Right now there are the Verbal Reasoning, Biology, Physical Sciences and Writing sections. 
I highly suggest the exam krackers series and official MCAT practice exams. You will need to discipline yourself and be able to find your weaknesses. Create a study schedule or follow the exam krackers study schedule and stick to it. Adjust it to focus on your weak areas. TIME YOURSELF. Practice anxiety reducing techniques such as breathing. It helped me immensely when I had a near panic attack during the verbal reasoning section.








Be honest with yourself
When it comes time to apply, you will need to do some soul searching. Why do you really want to be a doctor? What have you learned about yourself over the years? 




How competitive is your application? You need to look at the average scores of the medical schools across the country. If a particular school's scores are above your scores you have a very slim chance of being accepted to that school. Don't waste your money applying and don't waste their time. 
If you are not interested in doing research, don't apply to a research driven medical school. 
If you have experience in or are interested in working with underserved peoples, do apply to a school who caters to this population. 
Where would you be willing to live? If you grew up in NYC would you be comfortable living in the rural south while attending medical school? 




Ask yourself these questions when deciding where you will apply.




Apply early
nuff said. Know your deadlines. Be prepared. Get your letters of recommendation and committee letter together in advance. 
Start writing your personal essays in advance. I suggest cocktails, inspirational movies and books to help the writing process 
Have a friend and/or mentor review your application before submitting.




Market yourself
You need to make yourself and your application stand out. 
At ********, there were 162 students who matriculated out of 3,800 applicants. Assuming they accepted 300 students and only 50% of them matriculated, that is approximately an 8% acceptance rate. 
Know your competition. Know the schools you are applying to. 
Highlight that which makes you different during your interview (within the boundaries - don't wear a colored suit outfit to an interview)
Be honest in your interview and be yourself. Be confident."


----------



## Hollow Man

Interesting, I really like this above post a lot. I've had some bad advisers myself, and I think it's important to question what they say and make a unique undergrad degree based on what you're interested in. I guess as a slightly social person myself, I like the advice about all the extracurricular things: especially studying abroad and volunteering. One of my biggest regrets was not doing a s many as I really wanted to do. I did more later in my college career, but some of it was kind of forced or me being an automaton. 

If you feel in your heart and on reflection that studying something is more relevant than taking a lot of other things or burdening yourself then you may be able to convince the gate-keepers. They sometimes actually want to be persuaded and if you've reflected and like what you've learned then you may be more easily to convince an interviewer/gatekeeper. You may even look different than the rest of the crowd with pre-med majors or concentrations...hmmm...be prepped to answer for it though like you're on a mission. If you're true, you will stick out in a good way....Maybe I was a bit off with the PA major...


----------

